# Crossbow in SHTF situations



## Taboo_oh (Jan 2, 2012)

Great for silent hunting or needing to come upon a group of raiders stalking your place. Only problem is the clicking noise when cocking it back. Be sure to get the whisper silence threads to put on your strings. You can use torn fabric or rubber bands for the same effect. Cheap, but good bows will run you about low $300 range. Worth its weight in gold if shtf.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Very good point! Also have to make sure they are legal in your area while there is Law...


----------



## Nathaniel (May 15, 2012)

Yarhei, torn fabric or rubber band? that's a brilliant idea.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can also make a great crossbow using vehicle leaf springs and a hardwood stock. Trigger mechanisms are easy and you can match the pull to your needs and abilities.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Been looking to pick up one at some point. I have a bow though.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

150 lb Draw Camo Hunt Large Game Hunting Crossbow Rifle Grip Pro Archery Bows | eBay

I sell parts for this model crossbow on eBay, limbs strings bolts etc.

For $80-100 they are amazingly accurate at 50 yards, like pie plate size groups. The trigger mechanism is a hard pull but with some practice you can get 80 yards with reasonable accuracy. They make less noise than my air rifle and shoot 14" bolts a bit over 200fps.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Eventually you will lose/break your volts. Can you make them to fly true and handle the pressures of the bow? If not, a crossbow is of limited use.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Eventually you will lose/break your volts. Can you make them to fly true and handle the pressures of the bow? If not, a crossbow is of limited use.


I'm sure you could build them from 3/8 dowells easily, or hand plane split planks, or even gather shoots such as willow,arrowwood,cane, or practicaqlly any type wood. The shortness of the shafts does a lot in keeping them stiff enough spine for that weight. If in doubt, go thick.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> 150 lb Draw Camo Hunt Large Game Hunting Crossbow Rifle Grip Pro Archery Bows | eBay
> 
> I sell parts for this model crossbow on eBay, limbs strings bolts etc.
> 
> For $80-100 they are amazingly accurate at 50 yards, like pie plate size groups. The trigger mechanism is a hard pull but with some practice you can get 80 yards with reasonable accuracy. They make less noise than my air rifle and shoot 14" bolts a bit over 200fps.


Small world ! I bought one of you're crossbows just the other day, than come on here and find you're post ! I have allways hunted with longbows and recurves, but recntly injured my shoulder, so I purchased you're crossbow to cover me this fall, just in case.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been thinking of investing in a crossbow or compound bow (or both!) for some time now. I never did get into hunting, but my younger brother has, so I figure I may as well too. That would make this a practical prep. I may have to hold off for a bit until my financial standing improves, or find something second hand.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

A recurve or compound bow is faster to renotch and loose another arrow compared to recocking and loading a bolt on a crossbow, but the crossbow shoots more like a rifle which makes it easier to hit with accurately than a bow for most people. You just need to get off the computer, off the couch, put down the bag of Cheetos and go practice with the bow more, but it's worth it I think.

For some fun,

Bowman 2 - Free Online Shooting Games from AddictingGames


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn Fuzzee, Now i cant work..........Gotta kill these zombies... Thanks for a great site.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Damn Fuzzee, Now i cant work..........Gotta kill these zombies... Thanks for a great site.


Yeah, sorry. There's a lot of fun games on that site. It can be very distracting.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The only drawbacks to crossbows I see so far in researching them are limited range, long reload time (no immediate followup shot capability - not good), and misguided hunting regulation restrictions. And for high FPS speeds they get expensive fast....


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> The only drawbacks to crossbows I see so far in researching them are limited range, long reload time (no immediate followup shot capability - not good), and misguided hunting regulation restrictions. And for high FPS speeds they get expensive fast....


I'd say there good for a shtf/collapse silent hunting option or for quiet kills where you've got time to reload, but that's about it. I'd would never want to count on one as a mainline weapon in this world of firearms, but there a way to gain some atleast if you don't have any firearms at the moment and only the crossbow. Spot your target, observe, stalk in, wait for the right moment and put a bolt into their neck or head and finish them off with a knife or club afterwards.

I'm starting to think I may have a brutal thought pattern.

Oh well. :mrgreen:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

randy grider said:


> Small world ! I bought one of you're crossbows just the other day, than come on here and find you're post ! I have allways hunted with longbows and recurves, but recntly injured my shoulder, so I purchased you're crossbow to cover me this fall, just in case.


That is not my sale, I only posted that as an example but I am sure you will like it, I only sell the parts.

I don't think the gist of this thread is " look crossbows are better than guns!", but rather do they have a prepper use.

My points would be:
1. I haven't shot my crossbow in a year but I can guarantee I can outshoot any compound bow shooter on this forum at 50 yards right now regardless of your ability. They are that easy to master...very little practice required if you know how to shoot a rifle.
2. The reload speed will be faster than any bow shooter that uses a release, I would have to time it but I am sure I could put 2 bolts on target in 10-12 seconds. Bow shooters that use fingers would probably beat me on reloads but doubtful on accuracy.
3. The ability to have infinite draw is a huge advantage over a bow.

For $200 a person can have a weapons platform that opens up a whole realm of hunting and defense options that firearms do not have. Think out of the prepper box a bit. How about putting a night vision scope on it, it could be a gen 1 cheapo since you only need to shoot 50-80 yards.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am still on the fence on on getting a cross bow, I currently have a pretty nice compound. I am not looking or expecting to fight of hoards of the undead or anything like that. And if it gets to the point where if I have to hunt to keep the family fed I don't really thing there is going to be a worry about local and state laws with hunting requirments. right now I just shoot for recreational entertainment. a crossbow would be fun for sure to shoot and will defently be handy for the person that does not get to practice alot. It has it's place for those that would find it useful.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

We have a problem in Montana when we hunt in grizzley bear country. You see the bears have learned to move to the gunshots as it normally means a easy meal on the gut pile or animal, even on the hunter himself. When the SHTF, I will not shoot my rifle unless I have to, it is the equivalent of saying... Yoohoo I'm over here!!

1 threat walking up my road gets a gut shot with a 14" crossbow bolt, I'll save my ammo for the real thing.

Oh yea a gut shot just like a stray dog so they go somewhere else to die.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A crossbow is a good weapon as long as you can reload fast or hide well. The range is limited compared with a rifle but it is just as lethal within its range. It is easy to aim and easy to fire the first time so anyone can use it - once. You need a lot of "pull" and maybe even compound tech to get the most out of it. I am thinking of building another crossbow in the near future - I have two sets of leaf springs of a late sixties car that I should be able to make a decent bow out of. I am working on cams and cocking mechanisms to make it more "utilitarian" than the normal bow and I am thinking of 20 - 24 inch bolts. That should add some range to it.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of a crossbow bolts more expensive than bullets but reusable. Hay bale makes a good backstop and noise won't bother the neighbors or violate firing in congested area ordinances. No gas to drive to range or shooting area.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Eventually you will lose/break your volts. Can you make them to fly true and handle the pressures of the bow? If not, a crossbow is of limited use.


It's just like anything else, stock up on bolts till you feel you have enough than double or triple it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When firing in self defense those bolts are gone. You won't be able to go out to get them to recycle. I would suggest, like all the others, figure out the maximum you could use in a week of heavy fighting, multiply that by 52 (weeks in a year) and then tripple that number and multiply it times the number of years you think you will need.
Unless, of course, you can make your own without buying supplies. With that skill you even have a skill to barter with for other necessities.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I shoot a 45-50# takedown recurve, a 60# compound and recently bought a new-model Barnett Quad 400 crossbow (150# / 345 fps)… each for a specific hunting application. 

Recurve 2.3lbs
Compound w/quiver 6.2lbs
Crossbow w/quiver 9.2lbs

All combined, I shoot about 300-400 arrows/week. If I had to choose one for a defense scenario, (only if I had no other choice), it would be the recurve. A 400 grain arrow with a MX-3 broad head w/bone-crusher tip, shot from a 45-50# bow will get the job done quite well. 

When I hunt, I want a clean kill, so placing the arrow within a 4” circle is important for humane reasons. In a defense situation, a razor broad head run through most any area of the upper body will seriously impair your adversary. Unlike a bullet, broad heads slice the heck out of things, resulting in more blood loss and significantly more pain. It’s much easier/faster to dispense arrows from a recurve or long bow than either the compound or the crossbow. In hunting however, re-nocking speed isn’t really an issue. If you have concerns about accuracy with a trad bow, then you need to practice until you don’t have concerns.

Crossbows allow inexperienced shooters to get acceptable target results with minimal practice. Is that a bad thing??? Absolutely not. Does it make a crossbow great for defense??? Absolutely not.

My 2 cents.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Would you rather have some type of bow or a 10-22?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

actually if you use homemade bolts in a good crossbow they will explode or snap with BAD results sometimes. Like upward of 120lb draw I would definitely be using metal arrows.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

And I should imagine shot placement with a bolt is pretty important; Brod the petty tyrant is keeping Hubert and his mates prisoner in this post-apoc world so Hubert lets him have a nicely-placed bolt in the back at 2:50, must have severed his spinal cord-






_"Sic semper tyrannis" (Thus always to tyrants)_


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

roy said:


> Would you rather have some type of bow or a 10-22?


I can think of more scenarios where the 10-22 would serve me better than a bow, but I can also think of several where I could easily be at a serious disadvantage with either. I like bows because of the sportsman aspect of hunting with one. I like a 10-22 because of the performance and the cheap ammo. I like my Mini 14 because tactically it's vastly superior to either of the other two.

The value of any weapon is how well it fits the situation. A smart adversary will evaluate what you're using and attempt to change the situation to put you at a disadvantage regardless of what you're using. Given any opportunity to prepare for conflict, I would endeavor to be able to respond to more than one tactical challenge. Given the weight, bulk, skill requirements and range limitations of bows in general, I'll continue to use them for the hunt, but not for the fight.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> When firing in self defense those bolts are gone. You won't be able to go out to get them to recycle. I would suggest, like all the others, figure out the maximum you could use in a week of heavy fighting, multiply that by 52 (weeks in a year) and then tripple that number and multiply it times the number of years you think you will need.
> Unless, of course, you can make your own without buying supplies. With that skill you even have a skill to barter with for other necessities.


If you walk up on me or I on you and 1 shot you depending on the situation you could just go up and pull it out. You would have to do this anyways if it was at your BOL, the smell of corpses and disease would just be better to burn the bodies.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a Parker Tornado and love it. Not my first choice for a combat weapon. Even in a worst case scenario it would be a meat getter and that's about it. I think if the ammo is gone I will resort to edged weapons. Maybe a nice Osage recurve bow with some cedar arrows and obsidian basil notched heads. Renewable ammo but I'd have to get my flintnapping down. maybe some spears and an atlatl. Maybe I'll just die instead.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I can see a crossbow as a hunting weapon, but the world has gone to complete and absolute hell in a hand basket if I ever find myself down to one as my last/only means of defense, or worse offense.

That being said, this thread is making me think twice about a 100 lb draw Barnett, with green dot scope, that was recently offered to me.

::shakes fist:: Damn you all!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Do crossbows have the same kind of poundage rating as a recurve? If it's harder to cock a crossbow, I might not be able to do it, depending on the poundage.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> I've been thinking of investing in a crossbow or compound bow (or both!) for some time now. I never did get into hunting, but my younger brother has, so I figure I may as well too. That would make this a practical prep. I may have to hold off for a bit until my financial standing improves, or find something second hand.


I would strongly suggest a compound bow over a crossbow... particularly one that has a fairly broad draw weight adjustment. The versatility and manageability of a compound is greater than that of a crossbow. Don't be drawn in by the rifle-like platform of a crossbow. A compound is typically only two thirds the weight and half the size. Crossbow strings and cables have shorter life spans and require continuous upkeep to stave off wear due to the additional tensions and friction. Any bow requires upkeep, but compounds require far less than crossbows.

I prefer recurve's myself, but I'm fortunate to have regular access to an archery range and can get the necessary practice time.

For the money, a good used compound will do you right. You might have to update the sight or rest, but as long as the string, cables and cams are good, your total cost will be lower, your tactical and practical options will be more broad and the DIY stuff is easier. Just don't buy some old relic. Go for a 2-4 y/o model that's still supported and was hot in its day... there'll be lots of forum and vendor support.

Example: I have an excellent condition 2011, 60# Bowtech Soldier I bought used for about $220.00. I put an upgraded quiver and new sight on it for about $80.00. After a total investment of $300.00, and little tweaking and some practice, you'd have to pry my cold dead hands off that bow&#8230; small, light, 308 fps and dead-nuts accurate&#8230; can't ask for much more.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

longrider said:


> Do crossbows have the same kind of poundage rating as a recurve? If it's harder to cock a crossbow, I might not be able to do it, depending on the poundage.


Weight is weight. Most hunting-grade crossbows on the current market are above 100lbs draw weight. Many are 150lbs plus. Cocking them by hand (without a cocking device) is very difficult and can cause accuracy issues. If you have any trouble drawing a 50lbs recurve, think very hard before considering a legitimate crossbow.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

longrider said:


> Do crossbows have the same kind of poundage rating as a recurve? If it's harder to cock a crossbow, I might not be able to do it, depending on the poundage.


LongRider, I have been more than pleased with my crossbow, it came as a kit, and had a "cocking device" which is just a couple of nice grips on a string. It makes cocking the bow much easier, and aligns the string pretty close everytime. 
It was the S/A fever and it is pretty well reviewed on youtube, and I wrote a good review under the crossbow section..It was about 129. I cant remember exact..
I would highly suggest going to a range or bowshop, and getting hands on..Im very sure that any person that can "lift a bail of hay" can cock a crossbow, with the cocking device..And, I am very sure you have thrown some hay around..If you don't buy anything at least you will have the experience of shooting a XB, and while your there, try traditional bows also.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have had a recurve and a crossbow and I now own a compound bow. To tell you how I feel about the difference I will tell you that I plan on building a crossbow. It will have a cocking lever, longer than normal draw and a scope sight. I like the crossbow for its hitting power and range of accuracy. I can do pretty good with the compound equipped with a sight and the trigger type release but I am really good with a crossbow. 
I can make my own bolts and tips so there is no reason not to have the crossbow that I am better with compared to "making do" with the compound. 

Everyone is different and the weapon has to fit the user. For me, that is a crossbow.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have never owned one but they seem like a valuable weapon after SHTF.


----------



## gardeneroo7 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a crossbow kasu 150 skeletal recurve, it is pretty good to cock using the stirrup. as guns are pretty much outlawed here in England, I am impressed by the power and accuracy of the kasu, when shtf definitely my weapon of choice!
the only problem I see is the range, as it gets past 60-70 yards speed of bolt dramatically drops off. 

I also have a polaris recurve archery bow draws 80lbs, not used as yet.......


----------

